
To Test Einstein's Equations, Poke a Black Hole - yaseen-rob
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/to-test-einsteins-equations-poke-a-black-hole/
======
DerekL
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16591733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16591733)

As noted at the bottom, the article is reprinted from Quanta Magazine.

